# reduction in points given when completing tasks



## dabbler (Dec 27, 2017)

seems like everything got nerfed to only +2 points now? if that's true, I think i'm done with the game. levelling already took too long as it was


----------



## shayx (Dec 27, 2017)

This is the usual. They give extra points during Host the Most challenges, and one just ended. Also, I have been playing since late October, and I already have five animals at 20.


----------



## dabbler (Dec 27, 2017)

i started about 2 weeks later than you and i'm at level 52. all villagers are over 10 now, many are at 15 - but I'm already bored with the game and reducing the points for tasks between the Host challenges is probably the last straw. ah well, I guess it was a decent way to kill time for the last two months


----------



## kayleee (Dec 27, 2017)

The points earned for tasks _weren’t_ reduced any more than what they were from the beginning. They were only 3 points for a limited amount of time. Then they went back to 2 points, which is what it has always been except for during the “host the most” events.


----------



## dabbler (Dec 27, 2017)

^ you just repeated the first reply


----------



## LillyofVadness (Dec 27, 2017)

dabbler said:


> seems like everything got nerfed to only +2 points now? if that's true, I think i'm done with the game. levelling already took too long as it was



Too long? It's ten points between levels always. And +2 has always been the norm - bonuses are only given for Host the Most. This game is super easy to play and level in, all you need is the time to play it. But, if you can't afford time, a little patience goes a long way with this game.


----------



## dabbler (Dec 27, 2017)

I play this game more than most I'm sure, probably 3 hours of full playtime per 24 hour period and I usually get online every three hours to do tasks


----------



## kayleee (Dec 27, 2017)

dabbler said:


> ^ you just repeated the first reply



Yeah because you clearly didn’t understand based on your reply to them LOL


----------



## Katelyn (Dec 27, 2017)

LillyofVadness said:


> Too long? It's ten points between levels always. And +2 has always been the norm - bonuses are only given for Host the Most. This game is super easy to play and level in, all you need is the time to play it. But, if you can't afford time, a little patience goes a long way with this game.



It’s NOT 10 points between levels at the higher levels


----------



## LuciaMew (Dec 27, 2017)

Katelyn said:


> It’s NOT 10 points between levels at the higher levels



It is so true, one of my campers is at 18 and I need 43 hearts to raise the friendship lvl to 19.


----------



## shayx (Dec 27, 2017)

I’m level 65, and I have been playing since the beginning. The constant new additions are what keep it going for me. If it were just level-grinding, I would likely be done too, but I’m loving the additional animals, rustic style, events, and things like gardening.


----------



## LillyofVadness (Dec 28, 2017)

LuciaMew said:


> It is so true, one of my campers is at 18 and I need 43 hearts to raise the friendship lvl to 19.



I wasn't referring to the friendship levels. I meant the overall levels. It's always the same distance between each, although it's twenty between each, not my original typo of ten. (After you hit 42, it's 20 and never more, lower levels have less, but as the original poster is 52, they'll be on the always 20 part.) The friendship levels, however, DO regularly increase, but I meant player levels.


----------



## Merol14 (Dec 28, 2017)

I'm just about to get my first lv 20 with Apollo (currently second half lv19). I think this is what keeps me playing lol.


----------

